# Leader feat questions



## Denalor (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello,

I just wanted to ask what kind of action (swift, standard, full,...) it is to direct your allies as per the *Maneuver Leader* feat as found in the Player Guide.

Also, does a *Commander* also profit from the bonuses granted by his *Direct Orders* ability ? Only in the text about Maneuver Leader can I find the explicit exclusion of the bonus effect for the commander himself.

Thanks in advance for a clarification.

Cheers,
Denalor


----------



## Rugult (Jan 8, 2008)

I too am interested in this.  It came up last night in adventure 6, so it was pretty important.  We didn't have time to read through the whole class at the time so I ruled Standard action, but I'd like to know if I was wrong!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jan 9, 2008)

My read is that the 'Leadership Performances' are used just like Bardic Music, meaning a standard action to activate. Some performances may have longer durations or different activation actions, but those would be specified in the text.

As to the commander, it would appear that the character would gain the benefit from thier own Direct Orders ability.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 9, 2008)

The intention was that commanders can benefit from their own direct orders, and that most leadership performance abilities, unless otherwise noted, require a standard action. In order to get your allies to dodge out of the way of an incoming fireball, you've got to ready an action.


----------



## Rugult (Jan 9, 2008)

I believe in the case of Maneuver Leader, it indicates that the Commander does not get a free movement.  However if this is a standard action, he would still get his regular movement.

Still quite a useful feat.


----------

